# Swim22



## Adrasteia (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all,

Adam, my sister and i are doing Swim22 this year - that's swimming the length of the English channel in the next 12 weeks - for Diabetes Uk.

I'm going to try to do it in 6 weeks, finishing off with a 5k 'swimathon' and Adam is going to do at least 22 unaided lengths of our 25m pool and is aiming for a mile - not bad for a little guy!

I'll be posting updates on progress to the exercise bit but if anyone would be interested in sponsoring us - Team Type One-derful! - out justgiving page is https://www.justgiving.com/teamtypeone-derful/

Wish us luck!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

Ooh! Good luck!  I hope it goes well for you all! That's quite a challenge, I haven't been swimming since the early 1990s


----------

